

The Most Selfish Generation in History - geogra4
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2055497/JEREMY-PAXMAN-Baby-Boomers-selfish-generation-history.html

======
phren0logy
My enjoyment of this article (which is both interesting and provocative) was
hampered by the nightmare that is the Daily Mail web site. Plastered down
either side are gaudy advertisements and salacious celebrity gossip
accompanied by images I'm embarrassed to have on my monitor.

I hope they publish more articles like this, and give them the presentation
they deserve.

For others with this objection, try this link:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2055497/JEREMY-
PAXMA...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2055497/JEREMY-PAXMAN-Baby-
Boomers-selfish-generation-history.html?printingPage=true)

